# Newbie



## abbas (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi all.

Long story short, I have a few weeks break between finishing my current and new job (yay!).

So, I figured once I have done the nursery run, what can I do to fill my time. So far I have gym, new language and thought I would add coffee roasting as well! I work in an office and go through copious amounts of coffee a day.

So before I just grab something from Amazon, are there any recommendations? I can't justify (to my wife) spending thousands, so maybe £500 would be a good amount???

I will be roasting in the garage at home so no gas just electric. However, is it cheaper to use gas? In which case I could use gas bottles?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't owt off amazon for one.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'd be better off going to Bella Barista and checking out their roaster range.

Not too far from East Anglia either.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Bella Barista are great. The Gene Cafe roaster is popular among forum members who do their own roasting


----------



## abbas (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks. The Gene has come up quite a few times on the forum. What I find interesting is the price difference between 250g and 1kg. For 300% capacity, the price increases by 688% (£425 to £3,350)! That is insane! In my infinite wisdom, I was thinking I could get a 1kg roaster for around £500 to £1000!

So glad the internet can give me some knowledge!

Thanks.


----------

